
Mozilla suspends Firefox Send service while it addresses malware abuse - blinding-streak
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-suspends-firefox-send-service-while-it-addresses-malware-abuse/
======
piracy1
This is why we cant have nice things, you make a nice service with a direct
download link that is static and shitty hackers use it because they don't want
to host their own bins. smh.

~~~
ta17711771
Or do hackers use it because Mozilla sold out their one true product/security
crowd mindshare for Google cash?

